# pool filter sand?



## squapple (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey, does anyone know where i can find some pool filter sand in the GTA? i've been to home depot, and rona with no luck......

Thanks!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sand*

there is a pool supply store at ellsmere and kenedy road .cedarbrae pools


----------



## squapple (Jan 7, 2011)

damn, i just went there and their not open during off season..


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sand*

ahh that sucks ,hopefully u didnt have to travel far , did u try phoning sometimes they have a emergency number .


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

try a rec warehouse, the mississauga location carries a bunch of pool and spa stuff, I'd give them a call - they have a bunch of locations

http://www.interpools.com/


----------



## kmz (Jun 27, 2010)

Pioneer Family Pools carry's the stuff. A few locations in the gta.

http://www.pioneerfamilypools.ca/_pages/store-locator.php


----------



## j0209 (Nov 27, 2010)

home depot has them


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have yet to see PFS at Home Depot, and I have checked 4 different locations.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

BillD said:


> I have yet to see PFS at Home Depot, and I have checked 4 different locations.


+1, pretty sure the only sand usable in an aquarium that HD acutally carries is play sand.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

You know, I think I've seen it at Walmart once.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

pool warehouse on dufferin and finch area


----------



## j0209 (Nov 27, 2010)

i use silica sand for my brackish tank and no problems..i saw a truck stacked with pool filter sand the other day..anyways try Gibsans on queensway and 427 it's in the plaza with the home depot and walmart


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

If anyone is in Scarborough... Builder's Supply on Howden Rd. has #30 silica 40 kgs (88 lbs.) for $16.50.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That is pricey for silica, and #30 is pretty fine.


----------



## Lei (Jan 14, 2011)

I have concrete sand from home depot in my planted aquariums. It is too fine to use as the top substrate. I have gravel over it. Actually I have black gravel mixed with black planting medium (which I forget the name of)

As opposed to the concrete sand from a builder's supply, this comes pre washed and I did not have to deal with the mess. It is about $6 a bag.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

BillD said:


> That is pricey for silica, and #30 is pretty fine.


I don't find it pricey for #30. I put 88 lbs. but I was told it was 100 lbs. which means its probably a USA sand. I don't like #20, it's too sharp and too large for corys and rays. Most pool sand has to be larger in order to trap dirt and be backflushable but sand filters can use #30. From my experience I like #30. You can suck it out with a hose and throw it away rather than trying to clean it. Estes marine sand is the same size or if not finer.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

BillD said:


> I have yet to see PFS at Home Depot, and I have checked 4 different locations.


It's seasonal usually being sold when installers of interlock and patio stones require a sweep sand. Two years ago I bought Unimin #20 at Morningside. They usually will not reorder once the skid runs out and like any other product at the Home Depot if it doesn't sell they will discontinue it.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

There is a fine sand used in wells, it's an old aquariasts secret. It's clean and fine and comes in different grades (sizes). You can get it at piping and well supply places.. There's one off of Marin Grove just north of the 401. It's called Canpipe.

I always rinse it..

It's cheap, like $10 for a huge bag. in my 180 I think I used 2 or 3 bags.. nice natural color.

Anyways, they are located here: CANPIPE

I was supposed to keep this a secret, you know how aquariasts can be  but that's old school mentality as far as I'm concerned. It's the information age afterall.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yup. It's good to throw up different choices and different locations. The GTAA members live all over the place.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Kev, silica is about half that price around here. Black is $10 for 88lbs, silica is cheaper, although I don't know exactly how much cheaper. It comes in a variety of grades. Interesting, your thoughts on grade sizes. One more criteria to examine.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

BillD said:


> Kev, silica is about half that price around here. Black is $10 for 88lbs, silica is cheaper, although I don't know exactly how much cheaper. It comes in a variety of grades. Interesting, your thoughts on grade sizes. One more criteria to examine.


Bill, i beleive the 50lb bag #16 which is still very fine went for about 9 bucks about 3 months ago and the black #12 which is still very fine even though # 12 went for $10.50 for 88 lbs.......very good deals and they are open on a saturday. Bathe & mclellan in whitby for those interested. I've bought many bags there and even my juvie geophagus whom are avid sand sifters have no issues with it... 



kev416 said:


> Yup. It's good to throw up different choices and different locations. The GTAA members live all over the place.


Add Bathe & mclellan to your list in whitby kev 

http://www.batheandmclellan.com/

I have used these guys many times, they are very helpful.....

cheers!!!
sheldon


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

fish_luva said:


> Bill, i beleive the 50lb bag #16 which is still very fine went for about 9 bucks about 3 months ago and the black #12 which is still very fine even though # 12 went for $10.50 for 88 lbs.......very good deals and they are open on a saturday. Bathe & mclellan in whitby for those interested. I've bought many bags there and even my juvie geophagus whom are avid sand sifters have no issues with it...
> 
> Add Bathe & mclellan to your list in whitby kev
> 
> ...


+1 they also have great prices on rocks


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

fish_luva said:


> Add Bathe & mclellan to your list in whitby kev
> http://www.batheandmclellan.com/


Do they sell white #20 silica sand or just the black sandblasting stuff?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I believe they sell the white in #20, but you might want to check with them to be sure. They do have 3 or 4 sizes.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

I checked with them and they have #30 and #15. Not sure which one to go with


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sheldon. That's just too darn far for sand.  Someone order a tonne of Estes black coloured sand so I don't have to use the iron stuff...


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

zimmy said:


> I checked with them and they have #30 and #15. Not sure which one to go with


Often when you buy #20 you will see a code on the bag saying #2010 which indicates the average grain size of #20 and up to and including #10. So #15 will be very similar. The size of grit is slightly larger than sugar or table salt. Good for africans and sand sifters. #30 is much finer and similar in size to Estes marine sand you can buy at your aquarium store. You often see people complaining that the sand floats or forms a ring around the bucket you are wetting it in. Size is up to you. #15 is fine for shrimps. As with any sand be careful not to trap grit with any sponge pad you clean the glass with. It will scratch the glass quite quickly.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply kev416. I'm putting the sand in an African cichlid tank so I'll go with the #15.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

kev416 said:


> Sheldon. That's just too darn far for sand.  Someone order a tonne of Estes black coloured sand so I don't have to use the iron stuff...


 Might be a bit far, but sometimes people travel to this way to visit us folks and can stop in ..  or even better, sometimes fellow hobbyists do favors for others and pickup and drop off if in area,,, 



zimmy said:


> I checked with them and they have #30 and #15. Not sure which one to go with


The last time i was there.... august they had #16, which was perfect, very white with a few black specs,,,, great stuff and it does not appear to have any effect on the fish, my sandsifters have not been rushed to emergency or anything....

cheers everyone
Sheldon


----------

